# cam for DCC sound



## John Olson (Jan 14, 2016)

I have some brass HO steam engines that have been in storage for several years that I would like to convert to DCC sound. I can't tell from my research whether a cam mounted on a drive axle is essential for steam sound, or is the decoder capable of generating authentic sound by itself without installing a cam?

This forum has been very helpful for my "re-entry" into HO and the members all seem eager to share their knowledge. Thanks for all the help...........John


----------



## CTValleyRR (Jul 26, 2014)

I'm far from an expert here, but I know I had a steam loco as a boy that had a mechanically generated puffing noise. I would expect that a cam is only necessary for those types of sounds. 

As far as I can tell, none of my 3 steam locos has one.


----------



## Lemonhawk (Sep 24, 2013)

The cam is not necessary as you can do some tuning with the CV's to get it almost in sync. The cam just makes it really in sync. If its easy to generate the signal its probably worth it.


----------



## Cycleops (Dec 6, 2014)

It's very difficult trying to choose a sound decoder, especially for steam as they all have different set of features and capability. Presently I would say Soundtraxx with their Tsunami range have the most comprehensive set of features. Firstly I'd advise you to have a look on YouTube to see what others have done and if you like the sound. Then go to the Soundtraxx site and download their technical sound manual which will give you a good idea of how they operate and features. http://www.soundtraxx.com/manuals.php what they offer is really very involved, setting up and fine tuning could be considered a hobby in itself, a cam can be used. If you don't want to be bothered with all that you could go with a TCS Wowsound decoder which is much simpler to programme, have a look at their site http://www.tcsdcc.com

I have to warn you, once you go with sound you won't want to go back to silent!


Good luck.


----------



## wvgca (Jan 21, 2013)

on most sound decoders you can adjust the rate of chuff sounds.. i think soundtraxx is cv 116 .. for a normal steam loco, four chuffs per driver reveloution


----------



## John Olson (Jan 14, 2016)

Thanks for the responses. There is still a lot to research ahead for me. The first conversion on my list will be a F-17 class (Pacific) C & O brass engine of 1990's vintage which will also need a new can motor. I think I will have the installation done by an experienced expert before taking it on at my level. As I "re-learn" the hobby it might not seem so daunting, but at present I'm not sure I don't know what I don't know (Donald Rumsfield-ism)...............John


----------

